# Best external for a 60cm x 45cm x 30cm Signature



## Ben C (24 Dec 2013)

As you may have read in other threads, I've just bought an Eheim Pro 3 (2075), in anticipation of upgrading my tank to the above Signature sometime in the new year. Ian Holdich used the 2073 on his Signature but recommended going for the 2075.

However, sadly I have had problems with this filter and am not convinced by it at all; its hardly blowing the water around my tank at all and the Signature is going to be 50% bigger than my current tank. I'm seriously considering sending it back. Other people are reporting issues with them as well. It really has not lived up to expectation which is massively disappointing coming from an Eheim. (I have tried all the "fixes" as well, as recommended on other threads).

If not the Pro 3 2075, then what other external filters would people recommend? I paid £180ish for it brand new, so would be looking for something along that price line. The Signature will have a volume of around 80 litres.

All recommendations greatly received!

Many thanks,

Ben


----------



## Alastair (24 Dec 2013)

Hi ben, if not eheim then id opt for the jbl e1501. Ive ran jbls previously and never had any problems whatsoever.  Also the fluval 06 range are great bits of kit too. I ran the 306 on a previous set up and it was faultless.  
Youve also got your tetra tec ec1200s too which were perfect a couple of years back for me

All great filters


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (24 Dec 2013)

Send it back, it should be throwing water round that tank.


----------



## Ben C (24 Dec 2013)

Thanks chaps. 

Alastair - will check those suggestions out
 Will see what anyone else comes with as well. 

Nathaniel - that's what I thought. Will send it back. Gutted. 

Sent from my GT-I8190N using Tapatalk


----------



## stu_ (24 Dec 2013)

I've a custom tank with virtually the same dims.
I use a TetraTec EX1200 on it, with an external heater & lilly pipes.
Works for me.
If you don't buy new, they can usually be sourced 2nd hand for around £50
Whilst i've not used the JBL e1500, i've previously used the E701, and been more than happy


----------



## tim (25 Dec 2013)

I've used the jbls since starting fishkeeping and not found anything to put me off them yet, really easy to maintain and operate, silent running, affordable and fairly good flow, can't fault them.


----------



## nduli (25 Dec 2013)

+1 on jbl. Had eheim before then mistake of an aps 1400. I run a jbl 1501 on a 150l tank at the mo and it's just great. Silent, powerful and reminds me of the old German built eheims. The jbl will be going on the tmc 60*45*45 that's arriving on 27th.


----------



## Ben C (25 Dec 2013)

Fantastic, many thanks everyone. Sounds like JBL is the way forward. Am looking into as we speak. 
Much appreciated. Many thanks and Happy Christmas!

Ben


----------



## Richard Dowling (26 Dec 2013)

Hi Ben, check out my new journal. I have that tank with a tetratec ex1200, the Flow is very good with some lily pipes. 

Banff Mountain Springs | UK Aquatic Plant Society


----------



## Ian Holdich (26 Dec 2013)

I'm really surprised the ehiem isn't working well. It sounds to me like its faulty...ehiem have really good customer service and will replace this, I'm sure. I'd give that a try before you spend more money.


----------



## greenink (26 Dec 2013)

Ian Holdich said:


> I'm really surprised the ehiem isn't working well. It sounds to me like its faulty...ehiem have really good customer service and will replace this, I'm sure. I'd give that a try before you spend more money.



Completely agree. They've always been brilliant.


----------



## Ben C (28 Dec 2013)

I know - i'm surprised too. I've had Eheims for years. I can't describe how disappointing this filter has been. There's barely a trickle coming from it and there's no air in it whatsoever. Am at a bit of a loss as to what to do other than return it...


----------



## Westyggx (28 Dec 2013)

Have you tried it without the media in the see what the flow is like


----------



## Ben C (28 Dec 2013)

Hi Westy,
Yes, I've tried it without the media in there and there is no difference. I've taken a video, which if I can work out how to post, will show you a little later. 
Thanks for your help with this. 
Ben


----------

